

NightlifeNOLA Scholarship powered by SocialCHOMP - starlineventure
https://nightlifenola.socialchomp.com/

======
starlineventure
15% of Sales from the store power the NightlifeNOLA Scholarship for the youth
(High School & GED students) in New Orleans. This is a way for the community
to place some cool art in their homes at the same time as help fund
scholarships for students that need them.

